# My custom diy svede



## Jesse6.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey guys i'm working on my own svede and i just wanted some of your input before i lay down the fiberglass and epoxy. Also I was wondering if the bulge at the end of the intake near the neck was needed or if it even makes a difference. Before the glass lay down i was wondering where svede got the 2 part rubber urethane for the smoother inside of the intake and how much was needed to cover it all. And if there are any tips on how to lay the fiberglass and epoxy. Any advice will help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The top hump helps channel adequate air over the thinner part that goes over the radiator. Once it's over the radiator expand the bottom part to make a round ~4" tube. U.S. Composites has the urethane.


----------

